# 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom FOUND!



## MattK (Jun 22, 2009)

I salvaged a 1950 Black Phantom last week.  It was thrown into the garbage pit at my in-law's farm in Iowa.  It was taken from another local farm while cleaning out the old junk.  S/N G009432 (1-11-50).  It's missing the front wheel, pedals, tank, front fender, and chainguard.  Frame is straight and lock still has the key in it.

So it needs a total restoration and probably $500 worth of parts.  I think when complete, it'll have more value then what I'll have into it.  

I'll have to have all chrome replated...that'll cost a small fortune.

One thing about the bike I'm puzzled by is the gooseneck.  I haven't seen any other Phantoms with this particular gooseneck that has a rubber bushing on it.  A possible option?

So who is the best parts supplier for the Phantoms?


----------



## JOEL (Jun 22, 2009)

The gooseneck is a very rare suspension stem. Maybe worth more than the bike.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 22, 2009)

*nice*

Nice bike to start with that chrome aint too bad you could go to island cycles.com and memory lane for some repop stuff but ebay is best bet...

As far as that stem it is a diamond that you have found my friend infact it is worth more than the bike!... it came on a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme so don't let someone talk you out of it for $100 
It does not matter that it is repaired there are NONE anywhere!!!
check out nostalgic.net for pictures on that.


I have a 1950 also... if I where you I would hunt down its history and look for the supreme that stem went too!!!


----------



## MattK (Jun 22, 2009)

I never find anything rare, but I'm always on the lookout.  Looks like this time I was caught off guard, never expecting a collectible Schwinn to have a part from a bike even more rare!  Anyways, that's good news.  I'll find out soon if the rest of the bike is still around.  Stay tuned.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucky!!!!!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Matt
Congratulations on your find!!!
Way to start things off


----------



## MattK (Jun 23, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Welcome to the forum Matt
> Congratulations on your find!!!
> Way to start things off




Thanks!  I've always loved old bikes, but I never thought I'd strike gold without having to shell out some dough first.  Get this.  In the collection of bikes that were dumped from this old farm, I've been able to ID parts and pieces from the following:

'36 Schwinn Autocycle with Hudson Detroit badge
'37 Roadmaster Supreme
'50 Schwinn Black Phantom
'39 Monark Rocket
30's Hawthorn

Quite the collection of bikes in one location!  I still can't believe it.

Here's the sad part   All the bikes except for the Phantom had been chopped and welded together many many years ago.  Two were connected end to end and three other bikes had been welded together as well.  I'm ususally very careful with antique and collectibles, but basically ignored the other bikes except for the Phantom because they were trashed.  I am going to go back and look at them again mainly for parts...now that I know what is in there.  

So if I can salvage a frame in repairable condition, I'll do that.  The Hudson badged Schwinn frame was total junk, but I'm crossing my fingers that the Roadmaster is still there, can't say for sure it was.  I'll know in a day or two if it's still there, it'll only be good for parts...better than nothing.

I also have a black '63 Schwinn American (boys).  Nothing special, but complete.  It needs restoration as well, but it never be worth as much as what it'll take to make it original, so I'll either sell it as is, or do a mild custom to it.


----------



## MattK (Jun 24, 2009)

I've decided to just clean up the Phantom and get it on the road.  So, with that I'll break it down, clean and polish.

I've already run into an impass with that Roadmaster Supreme gooseneck.  How do I get it out of the fork?  I want to get it out, clean and regrease the bearings as well as polish the small chrome pieces.  Anyone know how to do this carefully?  I will put the R/S gooseneck back on until I get the correct gooseneck.


----------



## MattK (Jun 25, 2009)

*Bringing it back to life!!*

Decided to recondition the bike vs. doing a full restoration.  I want to ride the thing, so I'll restore in the winter.

So far here's how much better it looks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2009)

Amazing what a lil elbow grease will do! PS, nice 65-6 Bel Air/Biscayne in the background!


----------



## MattK (Jul 1, 2009)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Amazing what a lil elbow grease will do! PS, nice 65-6 Bel Air/Biscayne in the background!




Thanks!  Great guess on the car, but it's not a Chevrolet.  It's a '65 Pontiac Catalina 2D Sedan.  Pontiac and Chev shared the same sedan roofs.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 8, 2009)

*Yikes!!!*

I would dismantle it first get all the rubber off then torch off the brass...
or you could carefully grind it probably still has a bolt through it if you see a 1/4 round stem hole take a thin flat round punch and knock it down to loosen the wedge...might work dont hit the stem with a hammer!!!  :eek:=


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 9, 2009)

"it's not a Chevrolet. It's a '65 Pontiac Catalina 2D Sedan." That's even sweeter!!! I owned a 65 Bonneville about 15 yrs ago.


----------



## MattK (Dec 11, 2011)

After it sat for 2 years, I decided to get upright. Found a pair of the '95 Schwinn S-2 hoops, a set of repop Typhoon Cord tires, and a Schwinn 'script' front hub. A local bike shop relaced them for me. They actually had some staff that knew what spokes to use. Cleaned up the whole bike, rebuilt the rear hub, and here it is. I think this is as far as I will go with it...maybe pad the seat, but I got a little over $300 in the wheels alone and I can only imagine what the rest would cost. It's a 'Rat Bike' for sure, but I really like how it turned out.  I do have some of the tin for it: rack, chain guard, rear fender, but that's it.  The rack may look good on it w/o the rear fender.  Something to experiment with next summer.  I have one of the original pedals, and I was able to rebuild it, but I'd like to find the other so I could use them instead of the ones on it.  Needs some black correct handle grips, and the '37-'38 Roadmaster Supreme neck (on bike when found) is very sloppy due to the age and shrinkage of the rubber bushings.  I have a few ideas on how to remedy that, but it can wait till summer.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 11, 2011)

*Ride it as it is -- Restoration devalues the bicycle*



MattK said:


> Decided to recondition the bike vs. doing a full restoration.  I want to ride the thing, so I'll restore in the winter.
> 
> So far here's how much better it looks.




So many people restore these that it brings the market down -- just clean it ride it - it looks great & it's only original once - it will always hold it's value as it sits & I have noticed more people are looking at the original bicycles with patina & history than a shiny new looking bicycle when I am out riding them with our group -- try leaving it & you will see what I am talking about --as far as finding the missing pieces it takes a lot of patience - just post what you are in need of & I am sure someone here on theCabe will have what you need for a reasonable price -- enjoy it -- ride vintage


----------



## Dave K (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great.

Did you find any of the other bike parts from the farm?


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 12, 2011)

*stem!*

I'll trade ya a broken and repaired orig Phantom Stem for the nasty old cushion stem.







KIDDING!


----------

